# MAC - Posh Paradise - September 2011



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2011)

Place all your *Posh Paradise* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Posh Paradise Discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC Posh Paradise Discussion


----------



## s_lost (Sep 7, 2011)

Source: http://www.amarixe.com/2011/09/mac-posh-paradise-paint-pots-swatches.html


----------



## RayannaBanana (Sep 14, 2011)

Paint Pots.


----------



## Teggy (Sep 15, 2011)

PAINT POTS
  	Blues: Pure Creation (L), Imaginary (R)
  	Purples: Half-Wild (L), Hyperviolet (R)

  	Mattenes (L to R): Potent Fig, Rare Exotic, Fresh Amour


----------



## soco210 (Sep 15, 2011)

Treasure Hunt, Genuine Treasure, Idyllic Paint Pot







  	Delectable & Legendary Mattene












  	Immortal Gold Nail Polish


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 15, 2011)

Click each image to see full size swatch

  	Paint Pots:

  	Half Wild









  	Imaginary










  	Nubile




  	L-R Perky(previous cllx) and Nubile (PP)


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 15, 2011)

Delectable Mattene









  	Rain of Flowers Nail Polish


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 16, 2011)

Full review and more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 16, 2011)

Full review and more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Sep 16, 2011)

Full review and more photos here.


----------



## internetchick (Sep 16, 2011)

Half-Wild, Hyperviolet, Nubile


----------



## LeeleeBell (Sep 16, 2011)

Left Swatch=Nubile, Right Swatch= Painterly (Click Image to see full size)

  	In MAC I am between NC15 & NC20 for reference


----------



## internetchick (Sep 16, 2011)

*Nubile                    Painterly*






*Nubile                    Painterly*


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 18, 2011)

I posted a review with swatches on my blog, but I thought I'd share it here as well.


----------



## Jennifae (Sep 18, 2011)

These have been originally posted on my blog, but here they are...


----------



## KarlaSugar (Sep 24, 2011)




----------



## soco210 (Sep 27, 2011)

Nubile Paint Pot






  	Pure Creation & Half-Wild Paint Pot






  	Naked Bliss & Fresh Amour Mattene






  	Naked Bliss




  	Fresh Amour




  	Fresh Amour with Dark As Night Pro Longwear Lipglass Over top





	EOTD using Hocus Pocus es, Genuine Treasure Paint Pot, and Nubile Paint Pot, Avenue Fluidline




  	EOTD using Idyllic Paint Pot, Mythical and Satin Taupe eye shadow, Graphic Brown fluidline


----------



## SQUALID (Oct 11, 2011)

Mattenes in *Naked Bliss* and* Unknown Pleasures*


----------



## *Lila* (Oct 12, 2011)

[h=2]MAC - Rain of Flowers[/h]  	2 coats with topcoat


----------



## Moppi (Oct 21, 2011)

left Deliciously Forbidden, right Eden Rouge (NC15)


----------

